# Mounting water bottle cages



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I just purchased a water bottle cage for my new bike, and instinctively began to bolt it onto the bottom mounting spot, when suddenly it hit me, why not use the mounting spot on the seat tube?
I've only used the bottom mount because I've never needed a second bottle and I'm just used to having it there, but I think having it on the back might actually be easier for me to reach and I wouldn't have to worry about my bottle falling out (probably not a legitimate a concern, but coming from mountain biking I'm used to worrying about this) and also I feel like it would give me better knee clearance. 

So why not use the seat tube mount? Is there some huge aerodynamic issue?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

While riding and pedaling, it is much easier to remove and put back a bottle from the downtube mount. I only ride with one bottle but two cages and have been using the downtube mounts quite a bit more for those reasons.

Use whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I normally ride with two bottles and use the one on the down tube as my primary, the seat tube bottle is the secondary or holds the primary when it is empty. I find it is easier to get to the bottle on the down tube.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the other 2 posters but if it works for you do it. It's definitely worth a try as it's pretty easy to move if you find you don't really care for it.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I too have always ridden with 2 bottles. I use the downtube as my primary bottle


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Add me to the posters saying the first cage should be mounted on the d/ tube. I can't imagine the seat tube location offering any advantage (as the primary), but as always, YMMV.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Also frame geometry could be a factor. A sloping top tube and smaller frame size may limit the size of a the water bottle that fits in the seat tube location. I use two mounts and have trouble fitting a Camelbak Chill bottle in the seat tube cage.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> Also frame geometry could be a factor. A sloping top tube and smaller frame size may limit the size of a the water bottle that fits in the seat tube location. *I use two mounts and have trouble fitting a Camelbak Chill bottle in the seat tube cage*.


You might want to check out side loader cages. 

I have a small frame with a pretty good slope to it and it was a real pain to get even a small bottle in and out It was even a hassle when not on the bike riding. A side loader cage took car of that.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I can't imagine the seat tube location offering any advantage (as the primary), but as always, YMMV.


There was an MIT wind tunnel study on time trial aerodynamics published some years ago. In it, the authors claimed that if you're going to carry only one bottle, a seat tube-mounted bottle was more aerodynamic than a down tube-mounted bottle.

Turned out later they forgot to address different vectors. So while the claim is apparently true for a precise head-on wind or no wind at all, it may not be true if air strikes the bike and rider at an angle.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Add me to the down tube primary/seat tube secondary. I think the down tube bottle holder is easiest to see & therefore easier to replace when you're moving.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> You might want to check out side loader cages.
> 
> I have a small frame with a pretty good slope to it and it was a real pain to get even a small bottle in and out It was even a hassle when not on the bike riding. A side loader cage took car of that.


Looks like a side loader is the way to go. Although pricey I like the look of the Arundel Sideloader. Any other brands or cages to look at?

For visual continuity I think I would need to get the OtherSideloader for the downtube position even though I don't need a side loader there?


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the one on the down tube too as my primary water bottle; for me is easier to grab that one while riding.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I can grab either bottle just as easily and without looking. I think it looks goofy when you have only one bottle on the seat tube. Now that I think about it I ride a 58cm bike which might explain the ease of getting the bottle back into / out of the seat tube cage.

On my XC MTB I have one bottle cage mounted to the downtube.


----------



## terryansimon (Oct 8, 2009)

downtube = main bottle
seattube = secondary bottle/empty bottle holder once main bottle is used.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

wim said:


> Turned out later they forgot to address different vectors. So while the claim is apparently true for a precise head-on wind or no wind at all, it may not be true if air strikes the bike and rider at an angle.


Wim, I never heard the "rest of the story." Thanks for sharing. I still had a linkering desire to put a single bottle in the seat tube cage on short rides.

Then I remember I am 6'-2" so it doesn't really matter.


----------

